# 2.7T Brake job done! What do you think?



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey Everyone
Here's my 2.7T after the brake job. Zimmerman fronts, ATE rears, "custom" drilled. EBC Green stuff front and rear.
What do you guys think?








Http://www.VAGLinks.com/Pics/A...3.gif
Http://www.VAGLinks.com/Pics/A...5.gif
Http://www.VAGLinks.com/Pics/A...0.gif
Http://www.VAGLinks.com/Pics/A...1.gif
Http://www.VAGLinks.com/Pics/A...2.gif
Http://www.VAGLinks.com/Pics/A...8.gif
Cheers
Massboykie


_Modified by Massboykie at 10:15 AM 12-19-2006_


----------



## RideVR6 (May 28, 2002)

*Re: 2.7T Brake job done! What do you think? (Massboykie)*

Hmm, what you mean custom drilled? Did you just do it yourself??
Some of the drills are not very uniform, kinda sketchy








But, your car looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: 2.7T Brake job done! What do you think? (RideVR6)*

Hey Brian
Thanks
No "custom" as in by a shop, but done for me, not like they have tons of them laying around. Yeah the pictures make them look "un-uniform" but they are perfectly uniform though.
Here is a link to my MKIV GLI brakes this guy did for me last time. I would have preferred this pattern, but they could not do it on these. Something to do with the vains in the rotor. The calipers were also done with G2.
http://www.VAGLinks.com/Pics/VW/MK...4.gif
http://www.VAGLinks.com/Pics/VW/MK...3.gif
Cheers
Massboykie


_Modified by Massboykie at 4:55 PM 12-19-2006_


----------



## RideVR6 (May 28, 2002)

*Re: 2.7T Brake job done! What do you think? (Massboykie)*

Ahhh yea must be the picture.. The GLI ones look much better.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: 2.7T Brake job done! What do you think? (RideVR6)*

Or the Egg-nog?


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: 2.7T Brake job done! What do you think? (Massboykie)*

You need some Eibach sport springs to lower that gap! I recently put them on my A6 2.7T, what a difference in ride and handling, no more float, really made it nice.....soft is no good. They where right out of the Audi accessory catalog, even tire Rack has em. Eibachs work as advertised. big improvement.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: 2.7T Brake job done! What do you think? (Massboykie)*

Black is the only way to go, looks gooooood, needs Eibach sport springs to lower that gap between tire and wheel well, and improve the ride big time . Audi catalog or Tire Rack has em.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: 2.7T Brake job done! What do you think? (CE)*

Sweet! Have any pics?
Mine has the sport suspension, so it's a little lower and stiffer, but still floats some. Someone told me that better swaybars make a huge difference to.
It does not look it, but the car is pretty low already, I have to be careful over speed bumps and steep driveways. Specially with some people in the back. When you lowered it do you run into a lot of "bottoming out"?
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: 2.7T Brake job done! What do you think? (Massboykie)*

looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: 2.7T Brake job done! What do you think? (Massboykie)*

no, works great, no more float, no bottoming out. My VWdealer did them, out of the accesory Audi book, same Eibachs Pro kit in Tire Rack. no problems, no bottoming, improved ride and handling big big time. Maybe the Eibach Pro kit are a bit stiffer than the OEM factory sport package ones? Don't know, or are they the same thing? The stock A6 float suspension is really annoying, now that i have the Eibach,it's the way it should be stock, never get a car without SPORT package, my Jetta GLX 98 has sport suspension, I'm used to firm spot on ride, i need an S6....RS4...hmmmmm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nmbRS4 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: 2.7T Brake job done! What do you think? (Massboykie)*

weird. my zimmermann are already cross-drilled from factory and with a different pattern...


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: 2.7T Brake job done! What do you think? (nmbRS4)*

Hey NM
Yes, you can get them factory drilled. the partnumber for the non-drilled is 100.1249.00 and the cross-drilled is 100.1249.50 (sport)
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## nmbRS4 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: 2.7T Brake job done! What do you think? (Massboykie)*

I'm using the S4 321x30mm cross-drilled zimmermann and they work great with the 911TT calipers.
I'm getting zimmermann cross-drilled on the rears but for looks only


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: 2.7T Brake job done! What do you think? (nmbRS4)*

Hey NM
Do you have an S4 setup on the A6? I do not think Zimmerman makes a rear for the A6. Not a 255mm one. They might make a 245mm one, but I would make sure the rotor hat is correct for your car. I e-mailed Zimmermann directly and was told they did not have my size. If you have and S4 setup, that might be different though.
Cheers
Ugo


----------



## nmbRS4 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: 2.7T Brake job done! What do you think? (Massboykie)*

I use 245 on the rear on my A6. I think... I still have the rear discs boxed so I'll check it out...


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: 2.7T Brake job done! What do you think? (nmbRS4)*

Hey NM
Yeah, mine was supposed to be 245mm, according to the PR code, but measured 255 on the car. Just an FYI. Apparently there are two types of 245mm rotors with diferent hat heights. Check on the ECSTuning.com site. They have some good info on this.
CHeers
Nassboykie


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: 2.7T Brake job done! What do you think? (nmbRS4)*

I posted a crapload of info for someone else, if you are interested.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2995079
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

